# How much for a shower base



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Around how much would it cost for someone to make me a 60"x36" shower base. I'm looking to take out my insert and go with tile.Im just looking for the base to be made that is ready to tile and want to see if its worth it or just go buy one at the store. Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

If you don't need a tub and just want a shower base, look into the Kerdi system. It's a great WATERPROOF shower system. Here's a link to show you what it consists of...

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Schluter-System-Offset-Shower-Kit/dp/B009PP874M/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1358296178&sr=8-5&keywords=schluter+systems+kerdi+shower+kit"]Amazon.com: Schluter System 32&#39;x60" Offset Shower Kit with Drain: Home & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@11Erl7EXqeL[/ame]

I wish you weren't so far away, because I could probably install it for you. Westland is just too much travel time though. I bought a 60x32 Kerdy shower system for a little less than $400 I think. This was about a year ago. It was a very easy system to install and work with. The price on Amazon looks a little high, if it's something you think you'd like to tackle yourself (I think you could probably handle it), I could get you my price on the unit.


----------



## Jaz (Oct 16, 2009)

I agree A Kerdi shower is the best way to build a shower. It'll be waterproof unlike doing it the old way which is not waterproof. There's different ways to build a shower, it's not clear which method you're considering. 

The Kerdi kit includes the foam base, the drain, membrane for the floor and walls and a few other odds and ends. http://www.schluter.com/8_4_kerdi_shower_kit.aspx

Jaz


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

this is what I have now and want a tiled shower and tub






. Thanks for all the advice. Just looking for different option. Thanks again. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

My bathroom is 19x11 and it's going be my biggest project that I have ever done but think I can do it. Im not starting the shower for another couple months just getting the tub ready.i alway see tile jobs that are cracked around the bottom of the tub or around it. How do I prevent this from happening. Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

If it's something you want to try yourself, give me a shout when you get closer to doing it. I can probably get you a better price on the Kerdi shower kit. YOU'LL LOVE IT! I did mine last March and it came out great. I'd even be willing to come by and maybe give you a hand.

John


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

jpollman said:


> If it's something you want to try yourself, give me a shout when you get closer to doing it. I can probably get you a better price on the Kerdi shower kit. YOU'LL LOVE IT! I did mine last March and it came out great. I'd even be willing to come by and maybe give you a hand.
> 
> John


Thanks John. I definitely will. That's one thing I was a little worried about was having the base totally waterproof. This kit looks great!!! Thanks again. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.onyxcollection.com/

I started to liner/mortar/tile my shower when I was finishing my master bath 10 years ago. I don't remember the costs, but I ripped out everything that I had done and ordered material from this company. I ordered a standard sized base (they have many sizes and colors to choose from). I also ordered 2 wall mount shelves, 1 towel bracket set and all of the matching caulk + panels for 3 walls, the door jamb and the bench. You don't have to do what I did, you could just order the base and tile the walls if you like. This shower is bulletproof and they sell all accessories to match. Towel rack brackets, soap/shampoo shelving etc...Oh, their customer service was top notch!


----------



## Mtnman198 (Jan 5, 2001)

ZX10 - Usually caulk to match the grout is used where floors meet unit or walls meet unit, this eliminates moisture from entering...


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

The Schluter system is a good one. 

Take a look at http://www.johnbridge.com it is the definitive tile site on the internet, and there are many pros on the site who give lots of helpful advice. You can probably connect on the site with a contractor near you who can quote the job for you.


----------



## Jaz (Oct 16, 2009)

JB's forum is definitely a good one, the best on the internet. I'm a member of that forum and also 5-6 others. There are two good tile setters on that forum from this area that build waterproof showers. Steve Maloney from Livonia and me. 

Steve likes to use Laticrete mostly, he uses their drain and coats the walls and floor with Hydroban liquid waterproofing. I like to use the Kerdi system. The Kerdi system with the Kerdi Drain and membrane instead of paint on membrane cost more but I think it's better. 

Find some pics of me building a few Kerdi showers and also see pics of JB and other attendees of a special Schluter workshop a few years ago here; https://picasaweb.google.com/101434355976808740925

Jaz


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I loved the Kerdi system I installed about a year ago. It's very easy to work with.


----------

